# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Houston Rockets



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Dallas Mavericks [8-2] at Houston Rockets [6-5]*
 | Wednesday, November 21 2007 | Houston, TX | Toyota Center | 7:30pm ET | 
| *TV*: ESPN | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

Tracy McGrady expects to return to the lineup for the Houston Rockets on Wednesday night when they try to snap a four-game losing streak as they host Dirk Nowitzki and the Dallas Mavericks. 

McGrady has missed the last two games with a sprained right elbow suffered in last Wednesday's 93-90 loss to the Los Angeles Lakers. He practiced without incident Monday, and indicated he would wear a sleeve on the elbow for this contest. 

"It was one of the weirdest injuries I've ever had," McGrady told the Rockets' official Web site. "I could have played if it wasn't my shooting arm. It was just a minor setback." 

It's clear that McGrady's absence hurt Houston (6-5) center Yao Ming, who averaged 13 points while shooting just 33.3 percent (11-for-33) from the field during losses to Phoenix and San Antonio in the last two games. Yao had averaged 27.6 points over his previous five contests. 

"I didn't get the ball (against San Antonio) because of the front defense and against Phoenix because of their speed," Yao said. "My foul troubles have taken me out of a lot of games. It's almost like I never went to the game. I just need to play my game." 

McGrady had one of his best games of the season Nov. 6, when he scored 35 points in a 107-98 loss at Dallas. Jason Terry had 31 points for the Mavericks (8-2), while Nowitzki managed only 19 while shooting 7-for-20. 

Nowitzki has been off to a bit of a slow start, but turned in his best game of the season in a 105-99 win over Toronto on Tuesday. The reigning league MVP scored a season-high 32 points, including four straight 3-pointers in the final 1:41 of the third quarter as the Mavericks took the lead for good after trailing by as many as 24 points. 

Nowitzki made 4 of 6 shots from beyond the arc after shooting just over 26 percent (6-for-23) on 3-point attempts over his first nine games. 

"Dirk's stretch is what really put the game away for us," Dallas point guard Devin Harris said. 

Nowitzki was out of the game in the second quarter when Harris sparked a 12-0 run that cut the 24-point deficit in half. It set the stage for Nowitzki's big third quarter. 

"That little spark in the second quarter, knocking the lead down the way that we did before halftime, really got us going in the third quarter," Harris said. "We kept chipping away. Obviously, we knew we would back a run. It's nothing new for us." 

Dallas is seeking to improve to 4-0 within the Southwest division. Every team in the Southwest except Memphis has a winning record, but the Mavs are the only team yet to lose a division game. 

The Mavs have won eight of the last nine meetings with the Rockets, including three of the last four in Houston.


*Starting Five*





































*Rafer Alston - Tracy McGrady - Shane Battier - Chuck Hayes - Yao Ming*

*vs.*





































*Devin Harris - Trenton Hassell - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - DeSagana Diop*


*Injuries*

*Rockets:* Tracy McGrady (right elbow) is expected to play. 
*Mavs:* Devean George (left foot) and Eddie Jones (right leg) are out. 











​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think Ager will get the starting nod again, Hassell seems to be most logical choice to replace him.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't think Ager will get the starting nod again, Hassell seems to be most logical choice to replace him.


You have the same man crush on Hassell as I do for Bass.

You should start a HassllWagon...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> *You have the same man crush on Hassell as I do for Bass.*
> 
> You should start a HassllWagon...


Now that's impossible :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Now that's impossible :lol:


I heart Bass. :lol:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

wow, this is like a two men's show here. 

Anyway, I am looking forward to a good game tonight.

For vBookie event, please refer to here.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I lost 5,000,001 "credits" on this game.... but the BassWagon continues to roll!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok ok, Favorite quote of the night... "The All-Star Game should go America vs. Europe. Here's my line-up: Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili, Luis Scola, Dirk Nowitzki..."

Im just like... Since when is Manu European? Did Argentina break off of South America to go European? :whoknows: Did anyone else catch this? I was laughing about it for like.. 5 minutes


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I sure hope they don't continue winning games like this.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Ok ok, Favorite quote of the night... "The All-Star Game should go America vs. Europe. Here's my line-up: Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili, Luis Scola, Dirk Nowitzki..."
> 
> Im just like... Since when is Manu European? Did Argentina break off of South America to go European? :whoknows: Did anyone else catch this? I was laughing about it for like.. 5 minutes


:lol:

:lol:

That reminds me of that Miss Teen USA interview about geography....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I sure hope they don't continue winning games like this.


Why not?

It deflates the opponents like there is no tomorrow...

...and it gives AJ an opportunity to chew the players out.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Ok ok, Favorite quote of the night... "The All-Star Game should go America vs. Europe. Here's my line-up: Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili, Luis Scola, Dirk Nowitzki..."
> 
> Im just like... Since when is Manu European? Did Argentina break off of South America to go European? :whoknows: Did anyone else catch this? I was laughing about it for like.. 5 minutes


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lj3iNxZ8Dww&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lj3iNxZ8Dww&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Man... that video NEVER gets old. :lol:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

wonk wonk, she shouldve just said that the gov is purposely dumbing down kids


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Why not?
> 
> It deflates the opponents like there is no tomorrow...
> 
> ...and it gives AJ an opportunity to chew the players out.


Because it will come back biting us sooner or later, maybe when it really matters. You can't expect to fall behind by 20 points and come back too often, not going to happen. Like you said in the other thread we will get hammered eventually before everyone understands that you can't dug yourself a hole every time.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lj3iNxZ8Dww&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lj3iNxZ8Dww&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> 
> Man... that video NEVER gets old. :lol:


I know, I saw that.. How stupid can she be, honestly. Im blonde, and I feel that because of her, I have been denied by society.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> I know, I saw that.. How stupid can she be, honestly. Im blonde, and I feel that because of her, I have been denied by society.


Ooooh.... those blond jokes are gonna start flying....


----------

